# A Few From the Mountains (2021 Turkey pics added to post 201)



## whitetailfreak

Here are some photos of myself, and Joey Bartenfield from the mountains of North Georgia. All are from Gilmer County (private land), Cohutta WMA, or Chattahoochee National Forest. Scouting, patterning, and killing big game in these hills is an obsession that keeps us in the woods 12 months out of the year. We understand that all are not trophies in certain parts of the state, but each one is the product of lots of time, dedication, and hard work.

UPDATE- Out of space here, see post 175 and 201 for latest Pics


----------



## Torre87

That hog come from Cohutta?

They are great deer for these Gilmer mountains.


----------



## Scotsman

Those are some good bucks. Way to go on your consistent success in the mountains!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Torre87 said:


> That hog come from Cohutta?
> 
> They are great deer for these Gilmer mountains.





nope, Joey killed that one back in January on the Gilmer side of Coosawattee WMA with a Muzzleloader


----------



## kno3mike

Excellent photos and nice bucks....that's a wild looking wild hog....thanks for posting.


----------



## BradMyers

Great deer. Them mountain deer come with some tough hunting. I spent more time up there on the WMA's than any other places in the state hunting and sure do love it.


----------



## bowbuck

Nice group of photos and some real nice bucks too.  It takes nothing but time and boot leather and a little skill to do it consistently.


----------



## BASS1FUN

Nice bucks for the mountains


----------



## DEERFU

Awesome bucks! Any public land deer is a trophy for me


----------



## whitetailfreak

i killed this Cohutta WMA 6 pt. on 12-1-10. 4.5 years old and dressed at 155


----------



## Katera73

awesome mt bucks congrats!!!


----------



## SC Hunter

Those are some great bucks! I'm with deerfu any time i am able to kill a deer on public land I feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## HD28

Now THESE are true trophys IMO and well worth bragging about!


----------



## Stumper

Nothing wrong with those bucks! Congrats to you!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Congrats to you both.


----------



## ALLBEEF

That 6pt is awesome!


----------



## BassHunter25

Nice, That's a bruiser 6 pt.


----------



## Puckerdup

Thats awsome, I saw that big 6 on another post and he is a brute. Yall are doing great do do that well, some of the most beautiful land and toughest hunting in the state IMO. Great job and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## thomasa

Man those are some great looking deer
congrats


----------



## DEERFU

Great pic of the cohutta 6! Looks like you had a chilly morning up there. That buck has some serious shoulders on him. Guess that comes with the territory


----------



## flatheadfisherman

Thanks for the pictures. Nice trophies. Bonus to the beautiful mountain scenery.


----------



## kevin17

Enjoy your post. Don't see many deer from our area.


----------



## Sterling

How in the world did you all pack those pigs out?  That looks like a lot of work sitting there on the ground!  Fun shooting, but hard work packing.


----------



## Worley

*Deer*

Dude those are fine animals anywhere, congratulations.  I'm out of breath thinking about the drag...


----------



## whitetailfreak

Sterling said:


> How in the world did you all pack those pigs out?  That looks like a lot of work sitting there on the ground!  Fun shooting, but hard work packing.



no packing required. with some 4 wheeler assistance it took about 7 hours to get them in the back of the truck.


----------



## XJfire75

Congrats buddy! I used to hunt just across the mountain from ya in north Whitfield co. Killin bucks like those year after year def take work!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on lots of good success.  Hope ya'll get to thin out the rest of the coyotes & non-native invasive hogs up there to help improve deer hunting, food plots, & farming up there.


----------



## jmanley17

i saw them four pigs hangin in b&m the other day


----------



## whitetailfreak

jmanley17 said:


> i saw them four pigs hangin in b&m the other day



yep


----------



## DMH

why does the one in the back of the truck have a metal looking band on its rack?


----------



## meatseeker

DMH said:


> why does the one in the back of the truck have a metal looking band on its rack?



Tagged by DNR on WMA check in hunt.


----------



## jp94

Did those black hogs come from wma,nf or private land? Those are some brutes, congratulations to you and your friend.


----------



## j_seph

Nice, I gurantee y'all worked and earned everyone of them!


----------



## whitetailfreak

jp94 said:


> Did those black hogs come from wma,nf or private land? Those are some brutes, congratulations to you and your friend.




Gilmer Co. private land


----------



## whitetailfreak

meatseeker said:


> Tagged by DNR on WMA check in hunt.




correct. that one came off cohutta


----------



## Wade95

Those hogs are HUGE!


----------



## timketchie

Very cool pics, I would hate to drag some of those big beast up hill though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lukikus2

Very nice deer. Congrats. I sure do miss the mountains. They hardly ever run towards the truck when you shoot them, do they?


----------



## whitetailfreak

pic added of my 3-27-11 Gilmer County longbeard


----------



## Coosawattee

Great pics! To harvest that many deer and hogs in 2 yrs in Gilmer county and Cohutta WMA is very impressive.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Coosawattee said:


> Great pics! To harvest that many deer and hogs in 2 yrs in Gilmer county and Cohutta WMA is very impressive.



thanks, we have been very blessed. these pics are from seasons 08,09,10, so actually it is 3 seasons. .


----------



## brandonsc

i know i'd proud of anything i had to drag out of Cohutta thats if it did not kill me trying to get it out hahaha


----------



## HighCotton

Great pics.  Most of us would be happy with one of those bucks anytime.  Great mountain deer.

I did not realize hogs were now that far north.  Wow.


----------



## Danny Leigh

HighCotton said:


> Great pics.  Most of us would be happy with one of those bucks anytime.  Great mountain deer.
> 
> I did not realize hogs were now that far north.  Wow.



Hogs have been in the mountains for a long time now, but their population is not nearly as high as the south GA hogs usually due to the limited amount of food. They do seem to be expanding their range.


----------



## ts602

Man looks like you guys know some stuff.


----------



## whitetailfreak

It's been a long afternoon. Joey shot this 200 lb live weight male bear around 6:30pm hunting a stand of white oaks. He made a perfect double lung shot at 43 yds, and the bear ran approximately 100 yds before piling up(down the mountain of course). We used a deadsled to drag him 200 yards straight up to the truck. This was our 3rd encounter this week with a mature bear, and finally he got an arrow in one.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye

Anything shot at Cohutta is a trophy!!!! You guys have it figured out.  Way to go.


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats on all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STX HUNTER

Nothing like hunting in the mountains. It can take your breath away, in more ways than one. Congrats!!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

Great compilation!  I can only hope to someday get a few bucks like that on this side of the mountains (Rabun county).


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with Joey's nice 7 pt from 11-7-11


----------



## gutterman

Nice Deer,hogs, and bear. Hard work, good times. The best part, that people are missing, is someone to share it with!


----------



## deadend

That big 6 is still my favorite!


----------



## Evanwma

Which deer did you kill on Cohutta and other WMA's? Those are some very nice deer man congradulations!! Where did u kill the hogs at also?


----------



## dawgvet

Man, those are some nice animals and a heckuva lot of hard work, I'm sure.  Definitely worth a congrats!


----------



## mtr3333

Great bunch of pics!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya y'all r hard core good pics


----------



## Energy

Wish we had bucks and pigs like that in Minnesota!


----------



## whitetailfreak

this mornings Cohutta WMA muzzleloader boar added at the top. 254 lbs. dressed.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

whitetailfreak said:


> this mornings Cohutta WMA muzzleloader boar added at the top. 254 lbs. dressed.



I love this thread. That boar is a beast!


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with Joey's Gilmer County hog killed on 12-1-12.


----------



## hikingthehills

Awesome pictures man thanks for sharing!


----------



## polkmarine

Dang those are some definite nice trophies, congrats on the years of success.


----------



## Coon Dog

Congrats guys on your harvest I dont see how you do it in them rubber boots I tryed my alpa burlys one time hunting in the mountains didnt work well for me  I stick to my danners in mountains


----------



## 220Swift

Really nice deer


----------



## Bettsman

Nice Deer


----------



## whitetailfreak

Well my snowy day turkey hunt on Cohutta turned into a snowy day pig hunt. Both took #5 Winchesters to the head at 10 yds. Small but tasty, and I wish they were all this easy to get in the back of the truck. See last pic.


----------



## WELLS8230

let me know if you need one more gun


----------



## deerbandit

Man those little ones are some good eating! Yu have any pointers for hogs at Cohutta you wouldnt mind sharring? If PM if you want to.


----------



## whitetailfreak

deerbandit said:


> Man those little ones are some good eating! Yu have any pointers for hogs at Cohutta you wouldnt mind sharring? If PM if you want to.



I spend hundreds of hours per year on that mountain scouting for and hunting deer, bear, and turkeys. I am an opportunist when it comes to hogs and spending as much time as I do in the mountains, I'm bound to kill a few. If it's late August and I'm preseason scouting for deer/bear I will always have my muzzleloader just in case I see pigs. The same goes for Jan and Feb scouting trips for turkeys. Yesterday I was turkey hunting so I had my shotgun. Once spotted I stalked to within 15 yards using the 20 mph wind to my advantage and killed em with my turkey weapon. The truth is we rarely "hog hunt". I guess the bottom line is to kill Cohutta hogs you got to really put in the time.


----------



## robert carter

Outstanding!!! The Bear hunting up there is what is gonna draw me for a Mountain trip. RC


----------



## whitetailfreak

Todays CNF longbeard added. Enjoy


----------



## Millcreekfarms

HighCotton said:


> Great pics.  Most of us would be happy with one of those bucks anytime.  Great mountain deer.
> 
> I did not realize hogs were now that far north.  Wow.



Hogs have been in the moutains for hundreds of years they were escaped russians a wealthy man imported to stock his hunting club to run with what is now called plotts thats why moutain hogs have more hair and the razor back more russian influence


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with my Cohutta WMA bear killed on 10-10-13


----------



## andlan17

Do yall still use the deadsled to get critters out of the mountians? Im thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## whitetailfreak

http://www.shappell.com/sleds.html

Jet Sled xl


----------



## whitetailfreak

I added a pic of Joey's Cohutta WMA 7 pt. killed on Dec. 4th.


----------



## kingfish

Excellent post guys and congrats on the harvests !!


----------



## whitetailfreak

CNF Longbeard on a log added. Killed 3-22-14


----------



## Blisterapine

Spent a week in Fannin county,saw tons of deer and turkeys in the surrounding fields , those pics are great, thanks


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with today's CNF muzzleloader bear.


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with my Chattahoochee NF 8 pt. taken on 12-14-14. God is good!


----------



## DaileyTracking

Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..


----------



## spencer12

Good thread congrats on your kills.


----------



## whitetailfreak

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..



Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. The area I hunt has an estimated 6-8 deer per sq. mile, and most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on the buck you killed several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.


----------



## spencer12

whitetailfreak said:


> Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. Most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on your Cherokee County buck several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.



Good post. You know those mountains well and it shows congrats again. I know I wouldnt even know where to begin up there with you guys.


----------



## whitetailfreak

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..



Welcome to the forum by the way. I see you have only been a member for a few weeks. Going forward we will look for posts from you that contribute to the discussions on this board.


----------



## Paint Brush

whitetailfreak said:


> Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. The area I hunt has an estimated 6-8 deer per sq. mile, and most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on your Cherokee County buck several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.



 Dont let what this new hunter says bother you Whitetailfreak. If he hangs around this sport a little while he will learn. When some one kills a big deer they think everyone should kill one just like his. Very few deer hunters in georgia know what its like hunting the mtn,s. When you see a pic of a deer that has been killed in a back yard or brought home with the guts still in you wonder how hard did this guy work for that one. Some areas the population is down lower than what you suggested. Great pictures and congrats on a hard earned LEGAL buck from the mountains. I hope he eats good ours have almost no fat on them this year.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Again well done kris, the deer that run these ridges are a different monster than any other whitetails in ga. A lot of sweat went into this buck and a lot of wisdom. Congrats again


----------



## jonesey

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..


 Really dude


----------



## jonesey

whitetailfreak said:


> Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. The area I hunt has an estimated 6-8 deer per sq. mile, and most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on the buck you killed several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.



Exactly ....


----------



## T.P.

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..



Smh


----------



## T.P.

Amazing accomplishment, whitetailfreak. That's a lot of work right there.


----------



## cliffdweller

If he only knew what it was like to drag one of these timber ghosts out of these hills...it'll put hair on your chest...I've hunted these mtns hard this year and I've only seen 5 deer.  IT   IS  TUFF HUNTIN...


----------



## smitty

Getting it done in the mountains !! Congrats ! The one deer wonder should reread his post and how lucky he was with taking that deer he did !!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Nice

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jp94

whitetailfreak said:


> Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. The area I hunt has an estimated 6-8 deer per sq. mile, and most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen
> another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on the buck you killed several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.



Congratulations on yet another great mountain buck.  They are definitely hard to come by.  I know you spend many hours running those ridges year round.  I grew up the same way hunting the national forest and cohutta & I would not trade those mountains for anything.  

Always enjoy your post and pics.


----------



## whitedog

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..



Now he's an expert


----------



## mtstephens18

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..



wow... really?  please come to n. ga and show everyone how to kill good deer almighty one


----------



## mtstephens18

whitetailfreak said:


> Your post was an incomplete sentence so I apologize if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. It seems as if you are suggesting that I should let "these" deer walk? First of all, you have no idea what I see, and what I let walk. Second of all I am not a trophy hunter, and have never claimed to be. I grew up hunting these mountains, and will hunt them till the day I die. The area I hunt has an estimated 6-8 deer per sq. mile, and most days in the mountains, I see nothing. Sometimes I see a buck, and he gets a pass. On days like yesterday I will see a buck on public mountain land that I have found, patterned, and he probably hasnt ever seen another hunter. When I decide to kill this legal buck to fill my freezer, being lectured on deer management by a kid who watches too much Bone Collector is not appreciated. Congrats on the buck you killed several days ago. He was truly the deer of a lifetime.



hahaha  I laughed pretty hard at that one!.....  hey man don't pay any attention to people like that.... maybe even invite him to hunt up here next year.... see how well he does....people that don't hunt up here don't have a clue. but he lucked up and killed a good one and now he's an "expert"....  you know, I've hunted for 23 years, and I killed my first ever 8 pointer last year, and then my second 8 pointer a couple of weeks later. the second, I killed on a piece of property that I have hunted for 23 years. I posted a pic of it, and believe it or not, that buck, a 13 inch wide 8, is the biggest deer that I have ever even seen on that property....in 23 years!!!!!!!  I was happy as I could be!! the trophy is in the eye of the hunter. a trophy to me may not be the same to me depending on property, county, or state.  I hunt ohio every year and let deer walk that I would kill in a hearbeat here. Kill what makes you happy! and don't pay any attention to the know it all's!  congrats on your hard earned trophy!


----------



## DaileyTracking

walk* I apologize for that. Im not putting anything against you, its one thing if you have an empty freezer. But I hate to see guys blasting every deer they see no matter what they are. I can understand shooting a scrub buck if he has bad genetics. ( I dont want him breeding with my does) but quite frankly if hes not a 7 or better im not going to shoot unless he has some great mass to him. As for the people saying that I dont know what its like hunting in mountains. You are very wrong about that. Ive lived in north Ga my entire life. I wouldnt know what to do if I was hunting down south on flat ground with a wide open field. As for watching too much of bone collectors I think it is? Ive never seen it.. You wont catch me watching tv unless its football or baseball. Most these hunters on tv are dropping big money for a guaranteed hanger. Wheres the hunt in that? And I appreciate the compliments on my deer. Im truly blessed , good luck on the remainder of the season to all.


----------



## mtstephens18

DaileyTracking said:


> walk* I apologize for that. Im not putting anything against you, its one thing if you have an empty freezer. But I hate to see guys blasting every deer they see no matter what they are. I can understand shooting a scrub buck if he has bad genetics. ( I dont want him breeding with my does) but quite frankly if hes not a 7 or better im not going to shoot unless he has some great mass to him. As for the people saying that I dont know what its like hunting in mountains. You are very wrong about that. Ive lived in north Ga my entire life. I wouldnt know what to do if I was hunting down south on flat ground with a wide open field. As for watching too much of bone collectors I think it is? Ive never seen it.. You wont catch me watching tv unless its football or baseball. Most these hunters on tv are dropping big money for a guaranteed hanger. Wheres the hunt in that? And I appreciate the compliments on my deer. Im truly blessed , good luck on the remainder of the season to all.



that's the problem, you did kill a great deer, and congrats on that, .... but you automatically jumped to conclusions on letting smaller deer walk. I would love to let deer walk unless they are 120 or better... however I do not have that luxury. where I hunt, a 95 inch deer would be an awesome deer.  I have to hunt within my means.  for instance, this morning, I let a 4 point walk. I have let this same deer walk 3 times this year. ... however, if he had been a 12-13 inch 8 pointer, he would be dead right now. that would be a good deer for my property. if I waited on a 120 inch buck, then I would have a 23 year dry spell.....  I don't want to kill small bucks,  but 99 percent of mature bucks in my area are small, so that's what I have to go by.... opening weekend of muzzleloader, I let a 110-115 inch 8 pointer walk on my new club in middle ga because I knew there were better deer in the area. now I am buckless this year and he would have been a good deer to me.   had I seen that deer here around the house, he would be graveyard dead.   granted, there are a lot of meat hunters up here, but, that's about how you got to be or you'll never kill a deer.....


----------



## whitedog

DaileyTracking said:


> walk* I apologize for that. Im not putting anything against you, its one thing if you have an empty freezer. But I hate to see guys blasting every deer they see no matter what they are. I can understand shooting a scrub buck if he has bad genetics. ( I dont want him breeding with my does) but quite frankly if hes not a 7 or better im not going to shoot unless he has some great mass to him. As for the people saying that I dont know what its like hunting in mountains. You are very wrong about that. Ive lived in north Ga my entire life. I wouldnt know what to do if I was hunting down south on flat ground with a wide open field. As for watching too much of bone collectors I think it is? Ive never seen it.. You wont catch me watching tv unless its football or baseball. Most these hunters on tv are dropping big money for a guaranteed hanger. Wheres the hunt in that? And I appreciate the compliments on my deer. Im truly blessed , good luck on the remainder of the season to all.



DT , could you post pictures of some of the other big deer you've taken?


----------



## T.P.

whitedog said:


> DT , could you post pictures of some of the other big deer you've taken?



X2. Start a thread like this one.


----------



## mtr3333

T.P. said:


> X2. Start a thread like this one.



I sure miss droptine...


----------



## whitetailfreak

This shot will make his head spin around on his shoulders


----------



## deadend

I just laughed out loud!

As an addendum, there are a handful of folks on this forum that I eagerly await pictures from every year.  I probably get as excited by seeing them as if I'd killed them myself and every one is a Booner in my mind. You can't fool the players and hard work doesn't go unrecognized.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Whitetailfreak this has been an awesome thread. It is a true representation of the brotherhood that is found when two friends hunt together. My best friend is the one who taught me all I know about it. He was very patient and sacrificed a few seasons just to get me bagging deer. I am forever grateful for that. A lot has changed now with getting older and haveing fams and what not but we still find the time every fall to get at least a couple of hunts in together. Again great storys and wonderful pictures. Thanks man for shareing it with us!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Thanks all for the kind comments.


----------



## DaileyTracking

whitetailfreak said:


> This shot will make his head spin around on his shoulders


 Ill post a pic of my "mountain" of antlers when I get home. And yes Cherokee isnt the mountains but my land in Rabun county is..


----------



## whitetailfreak

DaileyTracking said:


> Ill post a pic of my "mountain" of antlers when I get home. And yes Cherokee isnt the mountains but my land in Rabun county is..



The guys that have posted here enjoy seeing the fruits of hard work and the success that folks have in the mountains. Most of us sincerely would like to see your pics, and congrats on your success. Please start your own thread and dont post them here.


----------



## DaileyTracking

They will be posted.. and I too enjoy fruits of hard work and like I said im not trying to put anyones deer down. Yall are jumping to conclusions all because I said I dont know why some people dont let these deer walk. Ive done explained my reasoning, and if you want bigger deer you have to give them a chance to age, and that wont happen if you're shooting 1-2.5 year old bucks.


----------



## whitedog

DaileyTracking said:


> They will be posted.. and I too enjoy fruits of hard work and like I said im not trying to put anyones deer down. Yall are jumping to conclusions all because I said I dont know why some people dont let these deer walk. Ive done explained my reasoning, and if you want bigger deer you have to give them a chance to age, and that wont happen if you're shooting 1-2.5 year old bucks.



Comparing the size of mountain deer to piedmont deer is like comparing piedmont deer to midwest deer. When you post your "mountain" of antlers, make sure you post the kill pics to go with, like WF has done(wouldn't want you to slip someone else's in your mountain). If it's anything like this thread, it'll be a good one and I look forward to it


----------



## mtstephens18

DaileyTracking said:


> They will be posted.. and I too enjoy fruits of hard work and like I said im not trying to put anyones deer down. Yall are jumping to conclusions all because I said I dont know why some people dont let these deer walk. Ive done explained my reasoning, and if you want bigger deer you have to give them a chance to age, and that wont happen if you're shooting 1-2.5 year old bucks.



Some things are better left unsaid, a simple congrats would have been sufficient


----------



## jonesey

DaileyTracking said:


> Ill post a pic of my "mountain" of antlers when I get home. And yes Cherokee isnt the mountains but my land in Rabun county is..



Lets see them Rabun Co deer   Where bouts in Rabun do you hunt ..


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

DaileyTracking said:


> They will be posted.. and I too enjoy fruits of hard work and like I said im not trying to put anyones deer down. Yall are jumping to conclusions all because I said I dont know why some people dont let these deer walk. Ive done explained my reasoning, and if you want bigger deer you have to give them a chance to age, and that wont happen if you're shooting 1-2.5 year old bucks.



Daileytracking, you may want to take this whole experience as a learning opportunity. I haven't been around these forums all that long, but I can tell you there are a lot of good folk here. That being said, you really don't want to go onto somebody's thread and criticize the deer they choose. (As you can see) you'll be lit up like a Christmas tree. You are clearly entitled to your own opinions, but you would benefit from finding the correct threads to share them in. Remember everyone on here is not a trophy hunter and even still, a trophy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Nicodemus

DaileyTracking said:


> Why people dont let some of these deer is beyond me..





You would be wise to read this and follow what it says.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=429272&highlight=


----------



## Bruin Fan

I have known Mr. Laney for the better part of 25 years and I can tell you there is not a man I know that has more respect for the animals or the hunters he encounters in the mountains.  If he has a spare moment he is in the mountains learning and becoming a better hunter.  We have hunted many times together and I have watched him grow into a great advocate for the mountains. Anything he decides to take is a trophy and you know what they say, those who can't hack it, they give critiques.  There aren't many men that could hunt the way he does.  Mr. Laney is welcome on my club anytime.


----------



## north_ga fireman

some people are more patient than others but when your hunting public land in the mountains of north ga there slim pickins and with that being said what I let walk til next year may not make it pas the next holler here so if I am in the harvesting mode well he's all mine but never bash anyone for taking what they do and with that being said congrats on all your sucessfullness hope that's a word


----------



## north_ga fireman

sorry about the English and grammar mistakes


----------



## campboy

I love all of those pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaileyTracking

Great success!


----------



## spydermon

^^ awaiting those pics


----------



## T.P.

Don't hold your breath.^^^


----------



## spydermon

^ u saying it might be a one picture show?


----------



## T.P.

^^^ It appears to be!!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Dt, everybody's got there own goals for hunting. U stick to shooting whatever u want and everybody else will stick to shooting what they want. I hunt sign. When the sign maker comes through he dies. Be it a 2.5 or 7.5. That's just me. Never criticize another man's deer.


----------



## whitetailhunter15

Nice deer! what was the outside spread on the the really 
wide buck?


----------



## whitetailfreak

whitetailhunter15 said:


> Nice deer! what was the outside spread on the the really
> wide buck?



He was 19" outside. Joey killed that deer over a scrape line on a bitterly cold evening in December of 2009. We had no prior knowledge of this deer (sightings or pics), he just showed up in Mid Dec. making car hood sized scrapes on a roadbed out a ridge top in Gilmer County. Thanks for the question.


----------



## cliffdweller

Dang Kris!! Tell Joey congrats on that one!  That is a stud for Gilmer...very impressive.  And I always enjoy how you tell it happened.  I like to know that eventually a buck that WILL make a carhood sized scrape can actually show up during daylight hours.  Good stuff man... good stuff!  Can't wait for more....


----------



## pnome

This is a great thread!  Congrats!


----------



## whitetailfreak

whitetailfreak said:


> The guys that have posted here enjoy seeing the fruits of hard work and the success that folks have in the mountains. Most of us sincerely would like to see your pics, and congrats on your success. Please start your own thread and dont post them here.



DT, This thread is not the place to post your pics. Please delete them and start your own thread, and direct it towards anyone you want.


----------



## whitedog

DaileyTracking said:


> To the a-hole who said to post pics of my "Mountain". Ive been taking two mature bucks a year since I was 10 years old. Arnt you a little old to be talking trash to a 20 year old who obviously knows his way around the mountain?



 DT, do you have some kill pics to go with those racks? As WF suggested, please start a thread and post them up.


----------



## Rob

Whitetail freak, very nice deer - it has been years 20+ since I have hunted in the mountains (cohutta) and any deer is an accomplishment in that area.  I have lived and hunted in numerous states and public land mountain deer are among the toughest to hunt.  They are difficult to hunt physically due to the terrain and difficult to hunt mentally due to the low density numbers and other hunters.  Congrats and thank you for sharing; seeing your pics always brings back fond memories.


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with a couple Toms from CNF and Cohutta WMA on 3-23-15.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Good deal. Keep them coming. Deer season is just around the corner!


----------



## T.P.

DaileyTracking said:


> Ill post a pic of my "mountain" of antlers when I get home. And yes Cherokee isnt the mountains but my land in Rabun county is..



Have you made it home yet?


----------



## muzzy17is

Very nice, I hope move up that way in a few years.  I have family in Ringgold, Ga; that's where I'm heading to spend my retirement. Hunting and r&r is what I have in mind.


----------



## kingfish

Even with some of the negative hoo-haw, this is one of the most enjoyable threads on the forum.  I read quite a bit on how few and far between mountain bucks are, and how difficult the terrain is.  Yet you guys are doing a bang up job staying on top of the game up there.  Hats off to you and keep posting pictures !!

Kingfish


----------



## whitetailfreak

Thanks for the kind comment. We'll hunt these mountains as long as the Good Lord allows. As far as the negative comments, they were made by one kid who at the time had been on the forum less than a week. I take it with a grain of salt. Im glad you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Man this has got to be one of my favorite threads on the entire site. Great mtn picks and most from a WMA or public land. Just goes to show you can get it done and get it done well if you but in the literal foot work. Thanks again for the great thread.


----------



## Tristan1687

thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with Cohutta WMA buck killed on 12-4-15.


----------



## cliffdweller

congrats kris on the latest cohutta buck; very nice man.  I was in there with you; Friday morning seemed perfect--saw some good sign, just couldn't make it happen.  Just about got lost in there this year.  One wrong turn on the wrong mtn. and you are in trouble...Well done sir, as always!


----------



## yonceyboy

Nice! Love them mountain pics.


----------



## whitetailfreak

updated with Chattahoochee NF Bear killed on 12-16-15


----------



## pnome

whitetailfreak said:


> updated with Chattahoochee NF Bear killed on 12-16-15



Nice looking bear!  Congrats!


----------



## The mtn man

Nice pictures, your gettin it done son!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Several pics added. A very blessed turkey season on Cohutta.


----------



## jbogg

Awesome pics!  This is my first year hunting the mountains.  Have been scouting or hunting almost every weekend since January.  Just trying to become familiar with as much country as I can.  Was exploring NF today and had my first wild hog encounter.  I guess they didn't hear me due to the wind.   I was following a bear trail with lots of fresh sign Through some thick briars on top of a long lead.   I heard what I can only describe as a low grunt/growl. Immediately two huge pigs burst from the Thicket 15 yards away.   The first one was absolutely huge, I would guess  easily over 250 pounds. The second one was not much smaller. Within 10 seconds six pigs at exploded from the thicket.   I was amazed how something so big could move so fast.   Hope I can find them again next fall.


----------



## whitetailfreak

jbogg said:


> Awesome pics!  This is my first year hunting the mountains.  Have been scouting or hunting almost every weekend since January.  Just trying to become familiar with as much country as I can.  Was exploring NF today and had my first wild hog encounter.  I guess they didn't hear me due to the wind.   I was following a bear trail with lots of fresh sign Through some thick briars on top of a long lead.   I heard what I can only describe as a low grunt/growl. Immediately two huge pigs burst from the Thicket 15 yards away.   The first one was absolutely huge, I would guess  easily over 250 pounds. The second one was not much smaller. Within 10 seconds six pigs at exploded from the thicket.   I was amazed how something so big could move so fast.   Hope I can find them again next fall.



Sounds like your off to a good start. You are doing right by spending as much time as you can learning the mountains you hunt and the critters that live there. Good luck.


----------



## whitetailfreak

What a blessed turkey season it was. I added a few pics from this Spring.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Added a couple Cohutta WMA bucks that I killed this week. I always feel blessed to tote a buck off that mountain regardless of the size.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Getting it done again this season! Congrats!


----------



## critterslayer

2 awesome deer. Great Job sir.


----------



## dawgvet

I'd love to see the pics of this years deer. Where do I look to find them?


----------



## whitetailfreak

dawgvet said:


> I'd love to see the pics of this years deer. Where do I look to find them?



The two bucks I killed off Cohutta WMA this week would be the last 2 pics on the first page.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Consistent killer! Fine looking bucks right there. I always look forward to your posts. I never have to wonder if you're going to post a deer up on here! You need to change your handle to Ol' Reliable!
Great work in the big woods man! This sure is a magical time to be in the hills, ain't it?!
On the other hand...is there ever a time that ain't magical in the mountains?


----------



## whitetailfreak

Killer Kyle said:


> Consistent killer! Fine looking bucks right there. I always look forward to your posts. I never have to wonder if you're going to post a deer up on here! You need to change your handle to Ol' Reliable!
> Great work in the big woods man! This sure is a magical time to be in the hills, ain't it?!
> On the other hand...is there ever a time that ain't magical in the mountains?



Thanks Kyle, there's no place I'd rather hunt. I'm very blessed to live in the shadow of God's Country. I just go huntin', have a good time and thank the Lord when I have an opportunity to tote a buck out of these hills. Wait till you see what Treecutter killed this morning


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Fine looking bucks, congrats!

From the numbers I've heard so far looks like a good hunt this year, first time in years that I'm not gonna be able to get over there.


----------



## brownhounds

ata boy


----------



## Browning Slayer

Man, those are some great shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dhsnke

I love me some mountain hunting also. nothing like finding the right sign and hunting it till you kill him. Congrats on some ffine animals


----------



## Jonboater

What kind of stand is that? Is that a lock on and your setting a ground level?


----------



## Mtn. Hunter

Congrats on some fine, hard earned; mountain critters. There are a few great mountain hunters on here, and you are one of them!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Jonboater said:


> What kind of stand is that? Is that a lock on and your setting a ground level?



It's a Millennium Tree seat. Besides my rifle and knife, there is no more important piece of equipment imo.


----------



## Killer Kyle

whitetailfreak said:


> Thanks Kyle, there's no place I'd rather hunt. I'm very blessed to live in the shadow of God's Country. I just go huntin', have a good time and thank the Lord when I have an opportunity to tote a buck out of these hills. Wait till you see what Treecutter killed this morning



Which one?! Haha!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Killer Kyle said:


> Which one?! Haha!



Yep, ol reliable done struck again.


----------



## Cwb19

Congrats on some nice harvest .mountain hunting is a passion of its own


----------



## cumberland

That is a lot of miles of walking, but nothing i would rather be doing.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Bear Cohutta Oct. Hunt 2018
Gobbler Cohutta Spring 19'
Buck Joey Gilmer Co Fall 18'
Gobbler Joey and I Cohutta Spring 19'
Bear Cohutta October 19'
Buck Chattahoochee NF November 19'


----------



## HughW2

Congratulations!  That looks like a lot of dedication and time in the hills.  I did not read the entire thread; but how many years do these photos represent?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetailfreak

HughW2 said:


> Congratulations!  That looks like a lot of dedication and time in the hills.  I did not read the entire thread; but how many years do these photos represent?
> Thanks for sharing.



These pics go back 10 years or so, and coincides with the time I started taking and storing digital photos on my desktop computer.


----------



## Triple C

whitetailfreak said:


> These pics go back 10 years or so, and coincides with the time I started taking and storing digital photos on my desktop computer.



One of the classic threads on this forum.  I've enjoyed your updates.  Congrats!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak

The Genett Poplar Summer 2018 on Bear Creek, Cohutta WMA.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Grassy Mtn Tower on top of the Cohutta's.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Keep em coming. Love it!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Good pics whitetail! Always look forward to them!


----------



## jbogg

You and your buddy have covered some miles and made some great memories in those mountains.  Great thread!


----------



## whitetailfreak

jbogg said:


> You and your buddy have covered some miles and made some great memories in those mountains.  Great thread!



Indeed we have and that's what it's all about. He's finishing up his Nurse Anesthetist program and hasn't had a lot of free time the last few years but that is all about to change.


----------



## whitetailfreak

jbogg said:


> You and your buddy have covered some miles and made some great memories in those mountains.  Great thread!



Here's one from the old days. 22 year's ago I believe.


----------



## jbogg

whitetailfreak said:


> Here's one from the old days. 22 year's ago I believe.
> View attachment 964726



Great pic!  A couple of young bucks with no limit to how far you would walk or how high you would climb.  Guessing you have worn through a few sets of boots since then.


----------



## 4HAND

Y'all sure hunt some pretty woods.


----------



## Buck70

This is a wonderful thread. I can't wait for more pics. Thank you.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Today at The Cascades on Barnes Creek, Cohutta WMA


----------



## whitetailfreak

I added a few pics from Cohutta and surrounding National Forest that I killed during the Fall of 19'.


----------



## Back40hunter

Really cool thread. I commend you both for the work you put in to accomplish these kills. Well done. Also might add that you need to stay after it while you can. It seems to me that those ridges get steeper and the balds get higher the older I get. Better do it while your body will allow . Congrats again on all the success.


----------



## splatek

Inspiring to say the least!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Back40hunter said:


> Really cool thread. I commend you both for the work you put in to accomplish these kills. Well done. Also might add that you need to stay after it while you can. It seems to me that those ridges get steeper and the balds get higher the older I get. Better do it while your body will allow . Congrats again on all the success.



Joey and I walked about 6 miles last Saturday post season scouting and looking for turkeys and we said the same thing. We'll just keep climbing till we can't climb I reckon. Several of my old timer friends around here are well into their 70s and still getting after it up here. I started this thread 10 yrs ago when I was 30, but there's definitely a few more aches and pains now at 40.


----------



## Stickers

Enjoyed the pics. Congratulations ???


----------



## alwayslookin

Good stuff.  That buck you killed last fall is a slammer.  I can't believe the size of some of those pigs y'all killed (page 1).


----------



## Back40hunter

whitetailfreak said:


> Joey and I walked about 6 miles last Saturday post season scouting and looking for turkeys and we said the same thing. We'll just keep climbing till we can't climb I reckon. Several of my old timer friends around here are well into their 70s and still getting after it up here. I started this thread 10 yrs ago when I was 30, but there's definitely a few more aches and pains now at 40.


You should have several good years left! I’m 54, almost 55. I can tell a big difference from when I was 45. But I can still go, I’m just a big slower and I might not be able to hit it as many days in a row as I used to. I remember in my early 40’s it wasn’t nothing to coon hunt past midnight then be up a 4:00 the next morning headed for the deer woods. If you love it you have the drive to go??


----------



## whitetailfreak

I took a buddy up on Cohutta yesterday and was sitting beside him when he pulled the trigger on his first ever bear. A young male came to White Oaks and will make for some fine vittles. It's always rewarding helping a feller get his first.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

How much did he weight Ervin is my brother-in-law glad to see he got one.


----------



## Bam Bam

❤ Them N. Ga. Mountains!
?Great Pics! Looks Like Some Great Hunts & Memories For Y'all? Be Safe!


----------



## Jim Thompson

whitetailfreak said:


> I took a buddy up on Cohutta yesterday and was sitting beside him when he pulled the trigger on his first ever bear. A young male came to White Oaks and will make for some fine vittles. It's always rewarding helping a feller get his first.
> 
> View attachment 1042931
> View attachment 1042933



Nice!  Good job on the hunt.  Keep us updated this season


----------



## whitetailfreak

Another Turkey season in the books here in God's country. All from Cohutta WMA and surrounding National Forest.


----------

